# t5 10000 lumen



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi I have some t5 10000 lumen tubes are they ok for cryptocorines, and how high could I put these lamps from watter level?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

10000 lumen? Most 54w are around 4000, so a 80w might be around 6000. 10000 seems to be impossible. Are you sure you don't mean 10.000 kelvin...


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

my bad it was 5600 lumen and 10,000 kelvin


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, 10,000k is okay for plants. Mixed with 6,500k daylight it gives a very nice light.


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

I am havin some issues at the moment, I have 100x40x50 cm tank, filtered with a fluval 205, amd bought 550 cryptocorynes last week (it sounds like a bunch but they have 4-5 leafs each) and as expected most lost one or two leafs due to temperature, water etc.. and its getting clowdy, I wonder if my high lights are afecting them too?


----------

